# "man" smells



## shockabooie (Feb 12, 2012)

My husband HATES using liquid soap, he just likes using one bar, boom bam, done! lol. But he's kinda a manly man and doesn't want to use anything "girly" 

I was just curious what kind of sents are your favorite "manly" scents. haha


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 12, 2012)

oops, think I put this in the wrong place, sorry


----------



## sosocal (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you looking at FO's or EO's? I had the same issue with my husband. Nature's garden has 2 FO's he loves (and they smell amazing). 1. Very Sexy for Men and 2. Black Type for Men. Both soap incredibly well for me and the scents are to die for.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 12, 2012)

My husband doesn't like FOs as a general rule.  He does like woodsy scents (try NG's Cracklin Birch if you prefer FO), citrus, lemongrass, herbal blends, mint/eucalyptus, etc.  Patchouli straight, not so much, but in a blend, yes.


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 12, 2012)

FO or EO, I didn't really care.   thank you both for the suggestions, I'm guessing woodsy is probably the best way to go.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 13, 2012)

I just recently soaped a sample of an amazing manly scent from Nature's Garden called The Perfect Man. Oh my goodness- it is_ sooooooo goooood_. I'm definitely ordering more of this one, and I'm going to make sure it's a _great big bottle_!    It smells _that_ awesome to me. And it soaps great, too. 

Other regular favorites of my men around here are:

Masculine Musk from SweetCakes
Salty Sailor from Daystar
Green Irish Tweed from TheScentWorks and also Oregon Trails
Classic Old Spice-type from Oregon Trails
Paradise from Daystar
Santa's Pipe from SweetCakes
Bayberry from Peak's
Midsummer's Night from WSP
Frankincense & Myrrh from TheScentWorks

And I'm sure my list will grow as I get around to soaping all the man samples I recently ordered from Nature's Garden, Peak's and SweetCakes. 

IrishLass


----------



## skyfarms (Feb 13, 2012)

Atlas Cedarwood and Patchouli with a titch of balsam EOs make a very sexy "man" blend to me.  I'm just starting to experiment with FOs and have heard several suggestions for Drakkar FOs too.  Apparently, it drives some women wild though, so maybe use with caution for your husband


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2012)

Save On Scents has a list of designer dups for men.  I like blvgari and cool water.


----------



## Genny (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a lot of men that like:
Green Irish Tweed from NG
Kentish Rain from BB
Tobacco Caramel from NG
Black Raspberry Vanilla from NG (this one surprised me, but it is a little musky)


----------



## judymoody (Feb 13, 2012)

I just remembered a study that was done on what scents men found most arousing sexually.  Pumpkin pie and lavender topped the list.  Go figure.  Donuts weren't far behind.  I don't know if men want to smell like that but I've been tempted to make a lavender/pumpkin soap for myself and see what happens!


----------



## skyfarms (Feb 13, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I just remembered a study that was done on what scents men found most arousing sexually.  Pumpkin pie and lavender topped the list.  Go figure.  Donuts weren't far behind.  I don't know if men want to smell like that but I've been tempted to make a lavender/pumpkin soap for myself and see what happens!



LOL  Men might start wanting to take bites out of you!


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your reply's. I'll have to save this thread to my computer so I remember all the suggestions!    

I'm really curious about the Black Raspberry Vanilla one, since it sounds more "girl like" but my husband likes the smell of raspberries.

again, thank you guys!


----------



## Genny (Feb 13, 2012)

I found it strange that I had so many men say how much they love it.  I don't even call it Black Raspberry Vanilla, I call it Bad Betty and I still have men asking for it.  I've had other soapers tell me that they have a lot of men that love Black Raspberry Vanilla, too.  

My husbands' kind of weird though, he doesn't like all those manly type scents, his favorite soap scent is baby powder.  Must be why we have 5 kids LOL


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 13, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I found it strange that I had so many men say how much they love it.  I don't even call it Black Raspberry Vanilla, I call it Bad Betty and I still have men asking for it.  I've had other soapers tell me that they have a lot of men that love Black Raspberry Vanilla, too.
> 
> My husbands' kind of weird though, he doesn't like all those manly type scents, his favorite soap scent is baby powder.  Must be why we have 5 kids LOL



LOL I guess he can't be too weird  :wink: if other men are asking for it. 

wow, 5 kids! that's great!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 14, 2012)

English Leather is popular and it is amazing to me how many men do love BRV.  Another one they like Lavender / Patchouli blended.\

Of course I have a lot of the guy standards, Extremely Sexy for Men, Cool Water, Green Irish Tweed, Drakkar, Old Spice (really, really popular) and then I have a couple of blends that I make which are selling well.

Oh Coconut is another one men seem to really like.


----------



## paillo (Feb 14, 2012)

and peak's black canyon!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 14, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I just remembered a study that was done on what scents men found most arousing sexually.  Pumpkin pie and lavender topped the list.  Go figure.  Donuts weren't far behind.  I don't know if men want to smell like that but I've been tempted to make a lavender/pumpkin soap for myself and see what happens!



My hubby saw that test, too, and laughed his head off (don't worry, I put it back on  :wink: ) His personal 3 favorites are Old Spice Classic, Salty Sailor and Paradise. 


IrishLass


----------



## krissy (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, i thought that it was a funny test because my DH hates the smell/taste of pumpkin. he tolerates lavender... :?


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2012)

my hubby adores(as others also) black canyon from Peak, he wont use anything else. I have made hugo(ng) the perfect man(ng) aqua di gio(common scent), crackling birch(ng) that have done well.
 Pumpkin- really? my hubby would never use that and doesnt really like cinnamony scents either.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 15, 2012)

I have to sing the praises of NG's The Perfect Man.  OMG, I love it.  It soaps well, and makes a really sexy body spray.  Yummy.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 15, 2012)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> I have to sing the praises of NG's The Perfect Man.  OMG, I love it.  It soaps well, and makes a really sexy body spray.  Yummy.



I hear ya! It's my new favorite man scent.


IrishLass


----------



## fiddletree (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a guy friend who insists that he wants everything in his life to smell like hay, and wants me to make him a line of hay scented things.  Does hay FO even exist?

My husband, who is a bit more reasonable, really likes black pepper, vetiver, pine, and cedarwood.  Men usually love citrus scents, rosemary, and spices as well.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 18, 2012)

My guy is almost as bad an FO ho as I am!  LOL  I've tried quite a few men scents for him, but I think his favorite is Aqua Di Gio from NG.  I just got in a sample of Knock Out from NG and I LOVE it!  It's supposed to smell like Old Spice Swagger (I've never smelled that so I can't compare)
Other man scents I have are:
Bay Rum - NG
Tommy - NG
Stud - NG
London for Men - WSP
Green Irish Tweed Type - NG
Dude - NG

I think my favorite scent would be Oakmoss & Amber from CS.  I got a bar of soap in that scent in a swap and I soooo need to order a big bottle of it!  
I just made my first batch of soap 2 weeks ago, so I haven't tried these scents in it.  He insists in roll on colognes of all of these.  LOL


----------



## semplice (Feb 25, 2012)

I did a market last month, and most of the men bought the soap I made with Oatmeal, Milk & Honey from WSP.


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 26, 2012)

With all these wonderful ideas, I'm going to have "man" soap comming out of my ears for years!  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm finding more and more men are buying a soap I make with lemon myrtle EO ... and for an FO - Cool water (BB or SC)


----------



## rileylite (Mar 1, 2012)

Being a man, I can say that the smells we like are usually just as varied as those women like. While most men do enjoy musky/woodsy scents, I know plenty who don't (myself included). I'd say most commonly, our orange and lime scented soaps have been the most popular with men.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I read one article from a seasoned soaper that said her clove bar was popular for men.  Oak moss and oud are man smells as well.  I have a vial of oud EO but its so expensive, I almost don't want to use it!.


----------



## TheGrapplingSoaper (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting... I've gotta agree with rileylite. BTW, my favourite eo to use at the moment is a mix of Lemon Tea Tree and Eucalyptus Citriodora. Citrus scents with anti-bad goodness! I'm impartial to a good citrus scent. Great against wrestling cooties as well!

I've gotta try the Tobacco scent, it sounds great. Is there a cheaper alternative to buying the absolute? That stuff is a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 12, 2012)

genny, tobacco caramel, I just made it I thought it was for girls, I like it.

 Black Canyon from peak is my best selling mens scent, it is awesome. And... they are having a sample sale right now!


----------



## Mr. Soap (Apr 15, 2012)

i experimented with Dragons Blood this year and promptly sold it all out to golfers in this area since i called it Par Four.  it's as much the name as the fragrance for most men.


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Soap said:
			
		

> i experimented with Dragons Blood this year and promptly sold it all out to golfers in this area since i called it Par Four.  it's as much the name as the fragrance for most men.



I agree with all of the FO mentioned above. My DH loves them all. If you are looking for another fantastic male scent, try Oakmoss & Amber (Candle Science).


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oakmoss and amber is yummy in lotion and conditioner.  SueBear, how did it soap for you?


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Oakmoss and amber is yummy in lotion and conditioner.  SueBear, how did it soap for you?



To be honest, I don't remember. It has been awhile since I soaped it but I guess if it was a problem fragrance I would have remembered that. I am ordering more of it this week and will soap it again soon and can give you an update then.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 24, 2012)

I love Bitter Creek's Oakmoss. I used Candle Science's Dragon's Blood and I liked it OOB, but I'm just sick of the smell at this point, mainly because my mother didn't think and threw some of my supplies with FO residue into the dishwasher. It took a week to get the smell out, even using vinegar in the rinse to try to cut the scent. The hot & humid Dragon's Blood is just enough to turn me off the scent for a LONG time.

I did make a batch using Candle Science's Fruit Slices (had to use a bit of Bitter Creek's FS and it smelled the same OOB) and even my hubby is loving the smell, though we can't use it for another 4-6 weeks


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

I only use a few of the CS fragrances (one's not found elsewhere) because their selection is so small and I can find a lot of the same fragrances they carry at larger suppliers.

They also have a fragrance called Brandied Pear that is incrediable. Oh and I like their Mediteranian Fig (Peak has this one too).


----------



## maxxx39 (Jun 20, 2012)

What is NG? I know about Sweetcakes and Brambleberry and Wholesale Suppliers.  But who is NG? I am always on the lookout for new FO and EO places to lighten my wallet for me.


----------



## Genny (Jun 20, 2012)

maxxx39 said:
			
		

> What is NG? I know about Sweetcakes and Brambleberry and Wholesale Suppliers.  But who is NG? I am always on the lookout for new FO and EO places to lighten my wallet for me.



NG is Natures Garden Candles http:///www.naturesgardencandles.com


----------



## maxxx39 (Jun 21, 2012)

What about the Leather FO from BB? I saw it today and was intrigued by it.  Do any men even like the leather scent or mixed in something else?


----------



## Genny (Jun 21, 2012)

I've found that more women like leather, especially leather mixed with vanilla.  But it could just be a regional thing.


----------



## Shar (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree NG The Perfect Man Fragrance is  Awesome!  It's a new fave,  Dh is loving it! BCN's Drakkar Dupe really good, Dragon's Blood from NG, and also Aqua Di Gio, Ver Sexy...I find that a lot of men seem to like Vanilla, Sandalwood, Patchouli, Cool Water, Euc/Spearmint..


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 3, 2012)

Am getting my paws on the leather scent soon hope to find some male guinea pigs to maybe mix a little Leather with the Cashmere Woods or Sandalwood scents I have already in the house..Once my power comes back on and I can fire up the microwave will be experimenting like mad...


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am getting ready to make a batch of Bay soap.  It has Bergamot, Bay, Patchouli, and Cinnamon Orange Clover(all one) EO's in it.  If it turns out, it will be showing up in my coworkers lockers.


----------



## Lolly58 (Sep 12, 2012)

I like Green Irish Tweed from Natures Garden


----------



## Soap Techniques (Oct 3, 2012)

TSW Blue Sugar 
TSW Forest Muse
BB Cedar & Saffron

My top 3 men's soap scents.


----------



## lsg (Oct 3, 2012)

Equal parts sandalwood and allspice e.o. = Old Spice dup.


----------

